# Change sparkplugs?



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I am wondering if I should be considering a tune-up/having my spark plugs changed? I have a 104,000miles on the truck. Its a 2007 5.4. w/4.10 gears. It was municipally owned prior to me. I haven't noticed any miss or any lack of power. Gas mileage is about 12(or less) on the highway. Isn't there a way for a dealer to check to see if this work was done?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Even Ford says you need to change the plugs at 100,000 miles, so you're due. You're also due for an eye opener whan it comes to changing them. The '04 - late '07 5.4's had a design issue with the heads and plugs that makes getting them out somewhat of an art form. There are multiple TSB's out on the subject as well as several special tools to remove stubborn plugs. This is not a job you want to tackle on your own though. Find somebody who's done a bunch of them and let them do it for you.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

do a google search on this and happy reading...not a fun job and can be VERY expensive


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, I did do a google search prior to posting,
What I am wondering is if I should wait until I have issues or do it preventatively. Like I said, the only 'symptom' I have is gas mileage, but even that is not really a symptom(I think), it does have 4.10 gears so its not like I am expecting anything great with it.

My previous truck, albeit a '97 F250LD had the 5.4 and I had the plugs changed so I know its not a walk in the park.
thanks for the input, this site is as helpful as they come!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Take out 1 of the plugs & inspect it. If the truck was owned by a municipality it should have been serviced regularly.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I would recommend that you change them anyway. Everybody I know with over 80,000 miles on their 3 valve 5.4 found the plugs to be in need of a change and their trucks ran better after the change. 

As for the difficulty of changing them, if you find somebody who knows what they're doing, it's not a bad job at all. I know some experienced Ford techs that routinely change a set in under 2 hours. That's who you need to find. 

Oh, and as for pulling one plug yourself, I wouldn't recommend it at all. That'll be the one that breaks.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Go ahead and change em' for peace of mind. Not a bad job at all with the exception of the rear plug on the pass. side. Just be sure to clean out the plug "chambers" before removing the plug either with compressed air or vacuum them out. Use a thin screwdriver to loosen the crud around the plug. I attached a piece of 1/2" hose to my shop vac and sucked up all the junk; worked well. Be sure to put a little anti seize on them when re-installing.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

FordFisherman;1189560 said:


> Be sure to put a little anti seize on them when re-installing.


Actually, the Ford TSB's specifically state that a special Nickel anti sieze compound is to be applied to the shaft area that sticks down into the counter bore in the combustion chamber. This is where carbon buildup is causing the original plugs to bind and sometimes break. They say _not_ to apply any at all to the thread area. This won't make much sense until you fully understand the problem and the cure.

Beware anybody who says this is an easy job that you can do at home - unless you have tons of experience, proper tools or are _very_ lucky.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

swtiih;1189452 said:


> If the truck was owned by a municipality it should have been serviced regularly.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: ya right.

and i have heard lots of guys say thay soak each plug hole with p.b.blaster overnight-24hrs before thay try and pull them. first need to remove the coils tho on each cylinder. than just dump in the p.b.blaster and let it sit.

and do the plugs AND coil/plug boots at the same time.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Not gonna touch this, I'll call the Ford garage tomorrow. Thanks all


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

kurtandshan;1189748 said:


> Not gonna touch this, I'll call the Ford garage tomorrow. Thanks all


Before you run to the dealer, read this thread; its loaded with info and tips. If you have basic mechanical knowledge and tools, you can do it and save yourself some payup.
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/104027-how-to-replace-your-4-6l-and-5-4l-spark-plugs.html


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidence but with no heat in my garage and 5 degrees outside, I am not inclined to tackle this one. I would rather have a pro handle this, my patience for doing my own mechanical work is long since gone.:salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Please,they are saying I can't do the job? My truck is a 99 with 76K on it. I will not hesitate to change the plugs. Use the OEM plugs and antiseeze I should be good to go.
Like a "Pro" would do a better job? I care and know when the force needed to take them out is getting close to the edge. I have heat and can work in my shirt sleeves when it gets going.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

MickiRig1;1194492 said:


> Please,they are saying I can't do the job? My truck is a 99 with 76K on it. I will not hesitate to change the plugs. Use the OEM plugs and antiseeze I should be good to go.
> Like a "Pro" would do a better job? I care and know when the force needed to take them out is getting close to the edge. I have heat and can work in my shirt sleeves when it gets going.


The engine (and the plugs) in a '99 is very different. The specific problem is in 2004 - 2008 3 valve Ford modular engines. Your engine is a 2 valve and does not have the same issues.


----------



## RedTriton (Nov 23, 2010)

Too Stroked;1194969 said:


> The engine (and the plugs) in a '99 is very different. The specific problem is in 2004 - 2008 3 valve Ford modular engines. Your engine is a 2 valve and does not have the same issues.


bingo and one phrase for the 04 - 08 helicoils


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

MickiRig1;1194492 said:


> Like a "Pro" would do a better job? .


you saying that 18yr old high school drop out is not a pro? come on he is getting paid at least min wage....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I do not care what they tell me, I change my plugs every 10-15k, plugs are cheap and it seems to help out with the running of the vehicle. I change my wires (yeah mine is old) every time (they are cheap) change the fuel filter at least once a year, rotate my tires every 6k and change the oil every 3.

The manufacture don't want that vehicle to last over 4-5 years, they want you to buy a new one.... tune up, regular mantiance and preventive mantiance is the key to making one last for a very very long time....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Dr Who;1195626 said:


> I do not care what they tell me, I change my plugs every 10-15k, plugs are cheap and it seems to help out with the running of the vehicle. I change my wires (yeah mine is old) every time (they are cheap) change the fuel filter at least once a year, rotate my tires every 6k and change the oil every 3.
> 
> The manufacture don't want that vehicle to last over 4-5 years, they want you to buy a new one.... tune up, regular mantiance and preventive mantiance is the key to making one last for a very very long time....


I should say cheap relitive to the fuel they use not running top dog, I always use OEM parts for any of my vehicles, or the after market part that excedes the factory part....that is unless its some junker I bought to sell, then it gets what ever it cheapest..


----------



## cbelawn (Nov 15, 2004)

Plugs for a 2005 5.4 are about 20.00 each. I took mine to the dealer to have it done. they had to pull the head. $1800.00 before i was done.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

cbelawn;1201894 said:


> Plugs for a 2005 5.4 are about 20.00 each. I took mine to the dealer to have it done. they had to pull the head. $1800.00 before i was done.


Pulling a head was something that was done fairly early on after the problem was discovered. With the development of the Rotunda, then Lisle tools and better methods of removal (newer TSB's), pulling a head is virtually unheard of now. Too bad you got bit.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Who;1195626 said:


> I do not care what they tell me, I change my plugs every 10-15k, plugs are cheap and it seems to help out with the running of the vehicle. I change my wires (yeah mine is old) every time (they are cheap) change the fuel filter at least once a year, rotate my tires every 6k and change the oil every 3.
> 
> The manufacture don't want that vehicle to last over 4-5 years, they want you to buy a new one.... tune up, regular mantiance and preventive mantiance is the key to making one last for a very very long time....


Well put periodic maintenance above what the books says is good money well spent


----------

